# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Slow down real time in my Lucid Dreams?

## alphapanther6

I was reading around tonight about lucid dreaming, and I came across an interesting thing about slowing down real time in lucid dreams. 

For example:

One might be able to experience an entire week in one dream.

Is this at all possible to do this on command while being lucid?

----------


## forgotenmemory

It might be, I think an entire year could pass by in a lucid dream if you want it to. But I don't know.

----------


## ExoByte

Slowing down _real_ time is not possible, however the idea of living a week in a span of a few hours via dreams is a controversial topic. We refer to it as perceptual time dilation. Some people believe that you can do as you have mentioned, others don't. There have been many claims of doing such however.

----------


## soadfreak2121

I don't think it's ever been done on purpose succesfully.
But people have had like week long LDs and in real life it had only been like two hours or something.
The idea of being able to spend years in dreams really interests me, like you could live for a million years ._.

Although I think I heard something like, They aren't really a week long or something It's like a movie and it says "one week later" kinda like that.

There was an experiment done where they asked them to count while in the dream, and then the scientist would count too in real life and it would match up sort of.
So I think it just FEELS like your dreams are longer them the time you sleep.
But I guess dreams aren't real either and you just FEEL them so idk my head hurts -.-

----------


## alphapanther6

> Slowing down _real_ time is not possible, however the idea of living a week in a span of a few hours via dreams is a controversial topic. We refer to it as perceptual time dilation. Some people believe that you can do as you have mentioned, others don't. There have been many claims of doing such however.



I didn't mean actualy slowing "real time". That is just how the website put it. I meant slowing down "in-dream" time.

----------


## soadfreak2121

If you mean like, a clock slowing down and like a whole city of dream people walking slowly and cars and that stuff. yeah you could do that, anything you can imagene is really possible.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I have a friend who claims to do have stayed in a dream for an obsessivly long very hard to beleive amount of time, though I can't say I beleive it he was a respected member and dream guide here.

Although his theory was that they were false memorys filling in the gaps, but he said they were very real and he could rememeber alot.

----------


## Shark Rider

i think its possible to do this. sometimes, saturdays for example, i have many dreams but theres one that last longer.(the last one) so when i woke up i think is like 11am and it was 2pm. sleeping 1 week may be possible but u have to be REALLY good at your LD. control

----------


## Miracle

> If you mean like, a clock slowing down and like a whole city of dream people walking slowly and cars and that stuff. yeah you could do that, anything you can imagene is really possible.



What i think he means is, slowing dream times, so that everything that happens is like real life, but in a shorter time. It's hard to explain but i will try.

like say for example in real life you realize time is going by so slow, but everything is happening normally and like usually, but the feeling of time is slow and so you have much to do in that time of feeling the time slow. I think he wants to experience this kind of thing in his dream so he can make it a longer feeling dream and slower time feel, in the amount of time given  until he wakes up.

I have never really thought about that in a dream, but thanks now gives me something to try when i succed in lucid dreaming at will.

----------


## Pancaka

something similar in a way is that in a Muslim story, three travelers were made unconscious and although they felt as if they had only slept for a few hours, 50 years had passed and their beards were long and grey (or something like that)

----------


## Ther

that would be nice.

----------


## darklordofyu

Ok, so I believe that to explain this you have to imagine real time (outside your dream) and dream time (inside your dream) as two seperate lines, lets have X equal real time, and Y equal dream time.
in a normal dream, without any time dilation or anything this is what it looks like (i would presume)
X |-----------|
Y |-----------|
where as with the time dilation thing, it would be more like this
X |-----------|
Y |-----|
but your perception of Y, was that it had taken just as much time as X had taken, and so you are able to do more, in a shorter amount of time. Basically it speeds up your brain processing speed, so that while normally you would only be able to think say 100 things a second, in your dream you could think 1000 or something. do you understand?

----------


## james-25:22pm

http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=43636

*A discussion on a similar topic...and an induction idea*

----------


## pointofbeing

for me it's like movie edits like how movies: goodfellas (sorceresses best) tells a story of a man living in the mob for 30 years over 2hr 35 minutes. but since you have no sense in non lucid dreams you don't notice thees obvious edits.

----------


## Ailos

I've had a dream in which my dream time accelerated in way in which two years went by in a matter of what I would percieve in real life as a few seconds.

Everything was blured together and all the memories of those two years were instantly accessible to me. It was an incredible dream.

I've also had dreams that seemed to flow smoothly (with no acceleration) and they felt like they lasted a week or two. I woke up from those feeling very rested, more so than usual.

----------


## arby

It is impossible to directly create time dialation.

The problem is, if you consciously change the speed of time, its no longer "real" time. Therefore you must use an indirect method where you're not aware that you're effecting time (at that moment)

----------


## StephenT

Theres a drug called salvia, and if you smoke it, you can have dream-like hallucinations.  Sometimes people will live out the entire life of somebody or more than one person throughout the trip.  Day by day, week by week, year by year.

And the trip lasts about 15 minutes.

I've never done it though, but I've heard stories of people living up to 3 entire lives of people.

----------


## jmp

@Stephent91; probably a super high, near lethal dose. Though I know jack all about salvia so, eh.

Going back to darklordofyu's post (BTW, I live in Melbourne too).
X |------| 
Y |------------|
Where x is real passing of time time, experienced by all, not perceived passing of time time.
And y is dream time, or your perceived passing of time.
And each - equals an hour.
This illustrates the point that while x is constant for all, a dilation of your perceived time can make 1 hour seem like 2 hours, et cetera.

Would this not make it possible for say 1 hour to seem like a day? But in effect all that is happened is time has become dilated? Or is this a crackpot theory looking to put words to something I myself have experienced?

----------


## iLight

LD's have no time, you cannot measure them with a clock. after all the clock we use was invented by us. The universe has no time. If you can deal with that... than who knows if you live 30 years in a dream? does it make you suffer? if not, enjoy it... your subconcious wants to feed you with new possibilities and knowledge .  :wink2:

----------


## jmp

> The universe has no time.



In order for an event to happen, time must exist.





> If you can deal with that...



It appears I can't.

----------


## StephenT

I have a logical theory that proves that time doesn't exist, jmp.   ::D:  It's so long and confusing though.

This isn't it, but these are some little tid bits:

Bob Dylan said something like, time is so complicated that the human mind can't begin to grasp it.  Or it means about that.  :tongue2:  I like the quote and it always comes to my mind.

And it's not like the universe has laws of minutes and hours.  We just put labels on increments of moments that, to us, appear to be in a continuous linear path.

It's like calling a chair a chair.  The chair was there before it was called a chair, but we put a name on it so that we could identify it.  So time is kind of like it's own little language that we put together to make our lives a lot easier.

In Slaughterhouse 5, it talks about time a little bit, and it's pretty cool what it says.

Something about these aliens that can see in 4th dimension (time), and they see everything as happening at the same time.  So every moment that has ever happened and ever will happened is there for the viewing because it is all set in stone and has and will always be.  We may determine what we do, but it was predetermined that we would determine it.  It's confusing.  We have free will to do anything, but what we do with our free will is already known because we already did it.  Even if we haven't done it yet.  :boogie:

----------


## jmp

Ie. The concept of fate.

----------


## StephenT

The thing I don't like about fate though is that it makes it seem that you don't have control.

It's kind of like this I think.

Look at the past.  We see everything that has already happened.  It all happened with people who had control over what they were doing and made decisions that affected their lives and history.  But it has already happened, which means that they could have changed it, but we can't, because it's in the past.  We can choose to do whatever we want, and it will affect the future.

My theory is kind of like somebody at the end of time is looking at the history of everything.  They would see what we all will do in our future, even if we don't know that it will happen or that we will make it that way.  To them it has already happened and is set in stone, to us it hasn't happened, and we carve it into the stone.  So the future sees what we carve.  Which means that it has always been carved because there is always a future that will see the previously carved history.

And that's a bad example that is confusing, but it might get the idea across if you concentrate.  ::D: 

So it's a slight offspring from fate I guess.

----------


## LucidDreamGod

I've recently had a lucid dream and what I could tell from it I had felt near the end of it that I had been in it for an very long time, I can remember this feeling from when I was younger, the memorys were kind of blury in it though so I can't say I really stayed in that long, but it seriously felt like hours though my memories that I can recall were only for like 5-10 min.

But I think it has alot to do with that feeling of being in for a long time, that you don't have a very good track of time in lucid dreams, and you probably can change the feeling to make it feel like days, but maybe it really streches the memories some how, or adds fake memories I'm not completely sure.

----------

